# Photos Of Interest.



## Muddergoose (Feb 4, 2013)

Pictures worth a thousand..


----------



## Red Ryder (Feb 4, 2013)

Are those pictures of a toy? Or sorry I mean "action figure"?


----------



## Muddergoose (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL! I think the term is " collectible replica figures" I believe 2 of the photos are "re-enactors" the message in the media is what caught my eye.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wtf is this?


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Wtf is this?


 

Fap Fap Fap Fsp Fap Fap Fap Fap Fap!


----------

